# Crozza contestato a Sanremo



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ho messo ora su sanremo e vedo che crozza non riesce a parlare, che cavolo ha fatto?


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

*Crozza contestato a Sanremo* a causa della satira su *Berlusconi*. Alcune persone presenti tra il pubblico hanno *fischiato* il comico ed hanno minacciato di abbandonare il teatro.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho messo ora su sanremo e vedo che crozza non riesce a parlare, che cavolo ha fatto?



un pò di scena... c'eran 3 pirla che contestavano crozza...


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2013)

Ora ha ricominciato


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

E poi Berlusconi aveva torto a dire che Sanremo non andava fatto adesso...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Che stanno combinando ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Febbraio 2013)

è abbastanza vergognoso!!fischi assolutamente giustificati


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

pagati da sivlio per disturbare o fan veri di silvio??

il dilemma salirà


----------



## The P (12 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> è abbastanza vergognoso!!fischi assolutamente giustificati



CVD sta facando *SATIRA* su tutti i candidati.

Con la differenza che i cerebrolesi lecchini di SB hanno rappresentato pienamente lo spirito del loro Dio sceso in terra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2013)

Mi è piaciuto molto il discorso sull'impossibilità di governare l'Italia.
Sta sparando un po' su tutti i partiti comunque.
Al di la delle varie riflessioni che si possono fare, non è una cosa vietata questa?


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> CVD sta facando *SATIRA* su tutti i candidati.
> 
> Con la differenza che i cerebrolesi lecchini di SB hanno rappresentato pienamente lo spirito del loro Dio sceso in terra.



Ma infatti è proprio questo il problema. Di politica non si dovrebbe parlare a un festival musicale, tanto piu quando siamo in campagna elettorale


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

quando prende in giro berlusconi è un comunista ********... quando prende in giro bersani fa simpatia perchè spara sulla croce rossa... eeeehh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lo fischiano perché è uno dei pochi che dice le cose come stanno, poi non so se sia tutta scena ma può essere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> CVD sta facando *SATIRA* su tutti i candidati.
> 
> Con la differenza che i cerebrolesi lecchini di SB hanno rappresentato pienamente lo spirito del loro Dio sceso in terra.



non mi sembra il caso di fare satira politica a una settimana e mezzo dalle elezioni quando sai benissimo che la maggior parte degli italiani ti stanno guardando!!e poi,scusate una cosa:ma è un festival musicale o un programma politico?!?


----------



## The P (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo il problema. Di politica non si dovrebbe parlare a un festival musicale, tanto piu quando siamo in campagna elettorale



ok, questo è un altro discorso. Ma sfido chiunque a dire che quei cafoni avrebbero detto mezza sillaba se fosse partito con Bersani.

Del resto approfittarsi delle situazioni, e delle persone, è una lezione appresa proprio dal soggetto in questione.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

poi san remo quando c'è le canzoni fa il buco di ascolti... non ha senso di esistere se fosse solo per le canzoni... ormai è un varietà spacciato per festival musicale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2013)

Bellissima l'imitazione di montezemolo


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2013)

Come già detto da Underhill84, saranno stati due o tre.


----------



## The P (12 Febbraio 2013)

CVD Part 2:

Sono state 2 persone "già note" che c'hanno già provato altre volte...


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Febbraio 2013)

In realtà erano un paio che venivano presi a parole dal resto del pubblico e il "fuori fuori" era riferito a loro


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Il pubblico gridava no politica, però quando ha imitato Bersani e Ingroia non valeva tale discorso? E' chiaro che quelli che lo hanno fischiato erano berlusconiani.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non mi sembra il caso di fare satira politica a una settimana e mezzo dalle elezioni quando sai benissimo che la maggior parte degli italiani ti stanno guardando!!e poi,scusate una cosa:ma è un festival musicale o un programma politico?!?



sono candidati, pregiudicati in attesa di processo... se permetti non me ne frega un c... della satira una settimana prima... è l'ultimo dei problemi dell'italia!!
ben venga la satira che sdrammatizza su un disastro di paese


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è proprio questo il problema. Di politica non si dovrebbe parlare a un festival musicale, tanto piu quando siamo in campagna elettorale



Sono un fan di Crozza e, nonostante mi sia divertito come sempre durante i suoi cameo, devo dire che è stato poco opportuno fare satira politica sotto elezioni in un festival musicale.


----------



## Principe (12 Febbraio 2013)

Godo e Arci godo che lo abbiamo fischiato e si può segnalare che si è' visto che hanno sbattuto fuori la gente perché altrimenti nn avrebbe potuto continuare e poi Berlusca sarebbe quello che pensa sempre male prima , semplice e' più avanti tutto qua .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> CVD Part 2:
> 
> Sono state 2 persone "già note" che c'hanno già provato altre volte...



Questo e' quello che ha detto fazio grazie al cavolo che minimizza ognuno fa i suoi interessi come tutti d'altronde la verità e' che hanno fatto una figura barbina in prima serata


----------



## The P (12 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> In realtà erano un paio che venivano presi a parole dal resto del pubblico e il "fuori fuori" era riferito a loro



tra l'altro uno dei due si è lasciato andare in un plateale "mer da"


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Febbraio 2013)

i soliti prezzolati pagati per andare a contestare, normalità. 

guarda caso con bersani o ingroia non volava una mosca. 
crozza rimane un grande e il fatto che si faccia satira anche 1 minuto prima di andare alle elezioni per me è ininfluente, solo in questo paese si creano casi nazionali per queste banalità. 

manco avesse ammazzato una persona.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Se c'è qualcuno che decide per chi votare dopo aver visto Sanremo il problema è solo suo.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> i soliti prezzolati pagati per andare a contestare, normalità.
> 
> guarda caso con bersani o ingroia non volava una mosca.
> crozza rimane un grande e il fatto che si faccia satira anche 1 minuto prima di andare alle elezioni per me è ininfluente, solo in questo paese si creano casi nazionali per queste banalità.
> ...



che poi son rimasto anche deluso sinceramente... io pensavo facesse chissà che... e invece era pure sottotono Crozza.


----------



## Lollo7zar (12 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> che poi son rimasto anche deluso sinceramente... io pensavo facesse chissà che... e invece era pure sottotono Crozza.



era frenato e il perchè si è visto, cmq per la maggior parte sono cose che ha già fatto a ballarò o italialand


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno che decide per chi votare dopo aver visto Sanremo il problema è solo suo.



.

Poi comunque sanremo è una barzelletta, ci sono più show-man che cantanti, da Benigni a Crozza.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sono candidati, pregiudicati in attesa di processo... se permetti non me ne frega un c... della satira una settimana prima... è l'ultimo dei problemi dell'italia!!
> ben venga la satira che sdrammatizza su un disastro di paese



Quando le battute le fa berlusconi siamo un paese disastrato e non c'è tempo per ridere, se le fa crozza allora siccome siamo un paese disastrato abbiamo proprio bisogno di ridere.

Un po' di coerenza, dai. Io non sono Berlusconiano, anzi, ma queste cose mi mandano ai pazzi, anche se comunque si sapeva che con Fazio e la Litizzetto si sarebbe andati a parare lì...


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcuno che decide per chi votare dopo aver visto Sanremo il problema è solo suo.



Di politica se ne parla già abbastanza in tutte le trasmissioni anche della rai... Se permetti ad un festival canoro la politica DEVE restare fuori, senza se e senza ma


----------



## Blu71 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Di politica se ne parla già abbastanza in tutte le trasmissioni anche della rai... Se permetti ad un festival canoro la politica DEVE restare fuori, senza se e senza ma



Nessuno dice che un festival debba avere connotazioni politiche ma certamente non è guardando un festival che un cittadino attento ai veri problemi del Paese dovrebbe scegliere chi votare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2013)

Non dovrebbe essere uno show musicale?
Che sorpresa... ci sono stati dei casini...ovvio, se li cercano.

Io felicissimo di essermi guardato i nuovi episodi di The Following e The Walking Dead... di Ballarò o Porta a Porta ce ne sono fin troppi in questo periodo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando le battute le fa berlusconi siamo un paese disastrato e non c'è tempo per ridere, se le fa crozza allora siccome siamo un paese disastrato abbiamo proprio bisogno di ridere.
> 
> Un po' di coerenza, dai. Io non sono Berlusconiano, anzi, ma queste cose mi mandano ai pazzi, anche se comunque si sapeva che con Fazio e la Litizzetto si sarebbe andati a parare lì...




Cioè...dai.... c'è una differenza di posizioni tra i due o crozza si è candidato e non lo sapevo?


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sono un fan di Crozza e, nonostante mi sia divertito come sempre durante i suoi cameo, devo dire che è stato poco opportuno fare satira politica sotto elezioni in un festival musicale.


Perfetto.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Quei 2 che fischiavano Crozza(che per inciso a me sta sulle balls)erano 2 berlusconiani,poi muti quando la satira aveva come come obiettivo altri personaggi.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (13 Febbraio 2013)

Altra pubblicità gratuita per abberlusconi. era praticamente sparito, poi grazie a santoro travaglio e i simil crozza e' stato riabilitato. i suoi avversari sono i suoi mogliori alleati


----------



## Lollo interista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Per me era una _claque_ alla rovescia


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Cioè...dai.... c'è una differenza di posizioni tra i due o crozza si è candidato e non lo sapevo?



Crozza fa politica anche senza essere candidato


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Crozza fa politica anche senza essere candidato



Crozza è un comico, campa con la satira politica maggiormente, fa il suo lavoro e come si è visto lo fa bene visto che il picco di ascolti si è avuto con lui(nonostante mi sarei aspettato altro, non cose già fatte a ballarò e italialand).
L'altro è candidato (premier?futuro ministro?) che si comporta da comico per accattare voti, per prendere voti si sa che fare il pagliaccio è la via più comoda e redditizia, dicendo le cose come stanno non si va da nessuna parte. Berlusconi è la parodia di se stesso, crozza in realtà non ha aggiunto quasi nulla al personaggio, che riconsegnerà l'imu e il condono tombale son cose tutte sue

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Intanto altri un altro pagliaccio/giornalista CVD...


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Mica è una colpa fare politica fuori dal parlamento, lo fa anche grillo.... Io quello che contesto è il farlo a Sanremo, tutto qui


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mica è una colpa fare politica fuori dal parlamento, lo fa anche grillo.... Io quello che contesto è il farlo a Sanremo, tutto qui



No io contestavo la tua frase di prima che non era questa


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Il fare politica non lo considero una cosa negativa, il farlo a Sanremo invece si


----------



## Brain84 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Con Fazio e Litizzetto si sapeva dove si andava a parare. Se ci si lamenta tanto di Crozza e di ciò che ha detto, si fa il gioco che volevano i dirigenti RAI: puntare sul chicchericcio polemico per tenere alta l'attenzione sul Festival riempiondolo così di ascolti.


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

Onestamente a me la satira cattiva non mi da fastidio come succede ad esempio in USA...solo che in usa c e una sorta di ''parcondicio'' tra comici democratici e repubblicani mentre in italia e' tutta a senso unico.


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quei 2 che fischiavano Crozza(che per inciso a me sta sulle balls)erano 2 berlusconiani,poi muti quando la satira aveva come come obiettivo altri personaggi.


A parte che non erano 2 cmq secondo me e' propio il contrario...Berlusconi ha vinto l elezioni in passato perche e' stato sempre vittima di questi attacchi e a sinistra non lo vogliono capire...per il bene del paese bisognerebbe far tacere questi comici fino all elezioni in modo da far perdere berlusconi


----------



## Principe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Questa cosa di Sanremo porterà per fortuna altri voti al Berlusca e' incredibile quanti assist diano a Silvio , e' incredibile ci cascano sempre e anche quest'anno secondo me sono vicini alla frittata


----------



## Solo (13 Febbraio 2013)

Il contestatore era un ex consigliere comunale PDL.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

CVD....invece ho appena visto studio aperto che parlava di grande contestazione e poi ha fatto vedere solo la parte con bersani, ci dobbiamo preoccupare di questo, non sanremo


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il contestatore era un ex consigliere comunale PDL.



non era mica solo uno!!e nemmeno 2 come hanno fatto credere!erano ALMENO una decina


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> CVD....invece ho appena visto studio aperto che parlava di grande contestazione e poi ha fatto vedere solo la parte con bersani, ci dobbiamo preoccupare di questo, non sanremo


studio aperto per quanto sia un tg ridicolo non ci paghi il canone.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> studio aperto per quanto sia un tg ridicolo non ci paghi il canone.



e quindi? non vale la par condicio???


----------



## Doctore (13 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> e quindi? non vale la par condicio???


se permetti la par condicio dovrebbe valere di piu per la rai...Per esempio la7 fa campagna elettorale contro il cav(giusto cosi tv privata) ma nessuno si scandalizza e nemmeno io.


----------



## Lollo7zar (13 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se permetti la par condicio dovrebbe valere di piu per la rai...Per esempio la7 fa campagna elettorale contro il cav(giusto cosi tv privata) ma nessuno si scandalizza e nemmeno io.



Se poi vai a vedere (dati ag com) quello che è apparso più in tv è proprio berlusconi in seconda posizione staccato di poco monti


----------



## pennyhill (13 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa cosa di Sanremo porterà per fortuna altri voti al Berlusca e' incredibile quanti assist diano a Silvio , e' incredibile ci cascano sempre e anche quest'anno secondo me sono vicini alla frittata



Mi pare tu dia troppa importanza a certi personaggi. Se fossero così decisivi e utili nel fare di Berlusconi una vittima, dopo 5 anni di governo, e di satira politica, nel 2006 avrebbe dovuto prendere il 60-70%.


----------



## 4312 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tralasciando per un attimo i discorsi su politica si o no al Festival ( personalmente non me ne frega nulla, e cmq se inviti Crozza è chiaro che si toccherà il mondo politico,metà, se non più, del repertorio del comico si basa sulla politica, soprattutto quello dell'ultimo Crozza), io credo che i discorsi sulla par condicio ( in tal senso c'è da dire che sono state toccate più o meno tutte le forze politiche), scandalo e fischi,e tutto il resto, senza l'imitazione di Berlusconi, oggi sarebbero inesistenti.


----------



## Vinz (14 Febbraio 2013)

Il contestatore era *Letterio Munafò*, ex consigliere del PDL a Legnano.


----------

